# Skandalös, Amazon vernichtet massenhaft neue Produkte und Retourware



## Brexzidian7794 (20. Dezember 2019)

*Skandalös, Amazon vernichtet massenhaft neue Produkte und Retourware*

Als ich das heute in den Nachrichten hörte und das kurz vor dem Weihnachten,war ich richtig empört darüber.
Wenn man bedenkt wieviele Menschen es gibt die zu Weihnachten garnichts haben,hätte man das auch an bedürftige Menschen
auch verschenken können wie über Vereinigungen wie Tafel oder ähnliche soziale Einrichtungen.
Ich selber habe in den letzten Tagen viele dinge  über Amazon bestellt und jetzt kurz vor Weihnachten wird da unmengen an Waren verschickt,
aber Retouren sind bestimmt nicht wenige.Aber das ist trotzdem kein grund,einfach Ware was noch gut ist wegzuschmeißen,
um einfach(nehme ich mal an)Lagerkapazitäten gering zu halten und um kosten zu sparen.
Und die meisten hier nutzen warscheinlich auch Amazon Plattform,ich würde mal gerne wissen was ihr darüber so denkt?

Amazon vernichtet massenhaft neue Produkte und Retourware | Wirtschaft

grüße Brex


----------



## compisucher (20. Dezember 2019)

*AW: SkandalÃ¶s,Amazon vernichtet massenhaft neue Produkte und Retourware*

Ein Anfang wäre ja ein geändertes Nutzerverhalten 

Warum gibt es denn so viel Retourware?

Noch dazu, wenn man genauer liest, sind nur 2% aller Artikel in de Retourware im weitesten Sinne defekt = durchaus berechtigt...

Mir erscheint, dass hier sehr viel Mißbrauch Seitens der "Käufer"  betrieben wird, ein Abendkleid für den Gang in die Oper, das T-Shirt fürs Konzert blabliblö und dann -oh, amazon, sorry falsche Größe...

Na klar, ist das eine infame Unterstellung 

DANN aber sind 98% der Retourwarenschicker zu blöd, das Richtige zu bestellen.

Ehrlich gesagt, wäre ich amazon, würde ich die gar nix mehr bestellen lassen..


----------



## seahawk (20. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Skandalös,Amazon vernichtet massenhaft neue Produkte und Retourware*

Deswegen kauft man lokal und regional und bevorzugt second hand.


----------



## Jeretxxo (20. Dezember 2019)

*AW: SkandalÃ¶s,Amazon vernichtet massenhaft neue Produkte und Retourware*

Ist ja nicht nur bei Amazon, ganz allgemein werden überall Waren vernichtet, im Supermarkt um die Ecke, in der Tankstelle, im eigenen Haushalt und eben auch bei großen Versandhäusern und das müssen nichtmal Retourwaren sein.

Auch der Zoll vernichtet jährlich zig Tonnen an Waren unter anderem gefälschte Markenware und die sind auch häufig nicht schlechter als das orginal.

Aber nochmal zu Amazon, das ist doch schon seit Jahren bekanntes Problem im Versandhandel, Lagerfläche kostet eben viel Geld und die Flächen sind begrenzt und und die Retourware muss ja auch sortiert und begutachtet werden, kostet alles Personal.
Das einzige was da hilft ist das sich das Konsumverhalten ganz allgemein wieder ändert.

Und verschenken klingt auch einfacher als es ist, ich denke in dem Umfang kannst du nicht einfach mal zur Städtischen Tafel gehen und denen ne Lagerhalle hinbauen um die Waren unter zu bekommen, was das für Arbeit machen würde, alleine das organisatorische und logistische.
Und da wir in Deutschland leben, wo wir ja praktisch überall mit der Bürokratie kämpfen, gibt es da mit Sicherheit auch noch gesetzliche Regelungen die das noch zusätzlich erschweren, aber das ist einfach mal so dahin geraten. 
Es ist so einfach günstiger und einfacher, diese Betriebe sind schließlich auch nicht die Wohlfahrt, klingt hart, aber so ist das.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (20. Dezember 2019)

*AW: SkandalÃ¶s,Amazon vernichtet massenhaft neue Produkte und Retourware*

Die Vernichtung der beschlagnahmten Waren durch den Zoll ist absolut richtig und notwendig.
Beispiel. 
Du kaufst für 12€ neue Adidasschuhe.
Die Qualität ist mies und die Gesundheit der Schweißmauken wird auch nicht besser. 
Also ab damit in die Tonne und nie wieder Adidas kaufen weil es so schlecht ist. 

Bei Parfüm das gleiche. 
Eine unbekannte Flüssigkeit auf den Körper jauchen, stinken wie ein Wiesel in der Paarungszeit und die Schuppenflechte freut sich über die ganzen Substanzen die seit dem Kaiser hier schon verboten sind, und das aus gutem Grund. 

Am lautesten wird dann geheult wenn die RTX 2080ti, die für 600€ bei Whish im Angebot war, doch nicht so schnell ist wie sie sollte. Aber das kann auch am Netzteil liegen. 
Meistens ist es aber die Dummheit der Menschen die den Unterschied zwischen billig und preiswert nicht kennen und auch niemals hinterfragen würden. 
Es wird das Fakeprodukt gekauft, es geht kaputt und schuld ist man garantiert nicht selbst. 

Der Zoll beschlagnahmt den Rotz nicht weil der Kunde es nicht billig kaufen darf, der Zoll macht es weil es um Produktpiraterie geht, also ein wirtschaftlicher Schaden entsteht, und weil von solchen Produkten eine Gefahr für den Verbraucher und der Umwelt ausgehen kann.
Also weg mit den gefälschten Produkten. 

Kauf dir ein teures Smartphone und hau da den billigsten Chinaakku rein. Viel Spaß beim Telefonieren.


----------



## RyzA (20. Dezember 2019)

*AW: SkandalÃ¶s,Amazon vernichtet massenhaft neue Produkte und Retourware*

Hatte ich auch mal im Fernsehen gesehen.
Für Amazon ist es wohl günstiger die Waren zu vernichten als sie als Retoure zu behandeln und weiter zu verkaufen.
Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe soll das mit den Steuern zusammenhängen.
Genau verstanden habe ich das jedoch nicht.


----------



## Jeretxxo (20. Dezember 2019)

*AW: SkandalÃ¶s,Amazon vernichtet massenhaft neue Produkte und Retourware*



SativaBongharzia schrieb:


> Die Vernichtung der beschlagnahmten Waren durch den Zoll ist absolut richtig und notwendig.
> Beispiel.
> Du kaufst für 12€ neue Adidasschuhe.
> Die Qualität ist mies und die Gesundheit der Schweißmauken wird auch nicht besser.
> ...



Es geht ja nicht darum weshalb es vernichtet wird, es geht darum das dass auch extreme Ressourcenverschwendung ist.
 Ob und wie gut die Materialgüte ist ließe sich ebenfalls mit Unkosten herrausfinden, ebenso wie Amazon die Lagerware wohltätigen Zwecken Spenden könnte, aber weils günstiger ist kommt die beschlagnahmte Ware auch lieber in den Schredder und in die nächste Verbrennungsanlage.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (21. Dezember 2019)

*AW: SkandalÃ¶s,Amazon vernichtet massenhaft neue Produkte und Retourware*



Brexzidian7794 schrieb:


> Als ich das heute in den Nachrichten hörte und das kurz vor dem Weihnachten,war ich richtig empört darüber.
> Wenn man bedenkt wieviele Menschen es gibt die zu Weihnachten garnichts haben,hätte man das auch an bedürftige Menschen
> auch verschenken können wie über Vereinigungen wie Tafel oder ähnliche soziale Einrichtungen.
> Ich selber habe in den letzten Tagen viele dinge  über Amazon bestellt und jetzt kurz vor Weihnachten wird da unmengen an Waren verschickt,
> ...



Ich gebe dir absolut recht. 
Aber verschenken wird es nicht besser machen. 
Natürlich wäre es schön Bedürftigen damit unter die Arme zu greifen. Doch wenn diese Menschen mit hochwertigen Dingen z. B. Smarttv, Induktionsfeld oder solchen Sachen, beschenkt werden und ich mir das trotz 35 Stunden Woche nicht leisten kann ist es nicht richtig. 
Essen, normale Bekleidung, evtl eine Kaffeemaschine, ja, das kann man einem Harz4 Empfänger schenken oder auch gegen eine angemesse Gebühr überlassen. 
Den 55 Zoll Oled-TV holt eh der Gerichtsvollzieher ab. 
Das andere Problem sind auch Preisbindungen und die Kosten der Rückführung zum Hersteller oder Importeur. 
Die Preisbindung kommt vom Hersteller damit sein Zeug nicht verramscht wird. 
Die Rückführungskosten sind höher als die Entsorgung. 
Da muss reguliert werden. Solche Geräte und Waren müssen in der Entsorgung die Kosten einer Rückführung deutlich übersteigen bzw sogar den Verkaufspreis.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: SkandalÃ¶s,Amazon vernichtet massenhaft neue Produkte und Retourware*



RyzA schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch mal im Fernsehen gesehen.
> Für Amazon ist es wohl günstiger die Waren zu vernichten als sie als Retoure zu behandeln und weiter zu verkaufen.



Und das ist der eigentliche Skandal: Es ist billiger, etwas ihn China herzustellen und um den kompletten Globus zu schippern, als hier 2 derartige Objekte je 5 Minuten von jemandem angucken zu lassen und das gute ins Regal, dass tatsächlich nicht mehr brauchbare in Tonne zu packen.


----------



## azzih (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: SkandalÃ¶s,Amazon vernichtet massenhaft neue Produkte und Retourware*

Ist doch nicht Amazons Schuld, sondern von den Leuten, die wahllos Zeug bestellen um dann die Hälfte wieder zurückzuschicken.  Bei Klamotten versteh ichs ja, da passt halt nicht alles, aber viele Retouren sind einfach vermeidbar, wenn man sich vor dem Kauf mal 5 Minuten informieren würde.

Amazon muss halt wie jedes andere wirtschaftliche Unternehmen sehen, das Retouren möglichst kostengünstig abgewickelt werden. Bei vielen Artikeln lohnt halt einfach nicht die in der Herstellungskette hin und her zu schicken. Da ist es effektiver das Ding direkt zu entsorgen. Und verschenken geht auch nicht so einfach, das ist steuerrechtlich problematisch. Ist bei uns auch so, als Mitarbeiter dürfen wir offiziell keine B-Ware aus dem Entsorgungscontainer nehmen, auch wenn diese eh vernichtet wird.

Ein Lösungsvorschlag von mir wäre  bei einer Retoure den Versand wieder kostenpflichtig für die Kunden zu machen, da würden sich viele bestimmt überlegen Kleinschrott in der Weltgeschichte rumzuschicken.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: SkandalÃ¶s,Amazon vernichtet massenhaft neue Produkte und Retourware*

Würden sie, aber genau das will Amazon ja eben NICHT. Gratis-Retoure wurde absichtlich eingeführt, um mehr zu verkaufen, die Händler sind nicht Opfer sondern Täter. Die wollen, dass die Leute so einfach und so schnell wie möglich bestellen, denn auch wenn von solchen Impulskäufen 20% wieder zurückkommen, hat man die anderen 80% eben zusätzlich verkauft. Wenn der Käufer dagegen vor jeder Bestellung gucken würde, ob er zwischen seinen Ohren ein einschaltbares Hirn findet, käme er am Ende noch auf die Idee, dass er eigentlich fast gar nichts von Amazon braucht.


----------



## azzih (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: SkandalÃ¶s,Amazon vernichtet massenhaft neue Produkte und Retourware*

Hmm bei Amazon Produkten vielleicht wirklich, da die ja massiv querfinanzieren über Abodienste, Cloudservices, Marketplace-Gebühren etc. Aber andere Händler die diese Möglichkeiten so nicht haben zahlen bei dem Retourenwahnsinn schon ordentlich drauf.

Musst du nur durchrechnen. Beispielsweise kaufste Mainboard für 200€, Gewinn für Händler in einstelligen Eurobeträgen. Davon dann B-Waren-Abwertung bei Rückgabe, Retourenabwicklungskosten, Porto etc. Ist man schnell bei 20-50€+.  Und die Kosten zahlt dann im Endeffekt jeder mit seinem Kaufpreis mit. Oder bei günstigen Produkten wird dann halt vernichtet um Personalkosten und Porto zu sparen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Dezember 2019)

*AW: SkandalÃ¶s,Amazon vernichtet massenhaft neue Produkte und Retourware*

Ist so, ja. Deswegen gibt es neben Amazon ja auch nur noch 2-3 nennenswerte allgemeine Versandhändler und die Hardware-Händler mit eigenem Lager kannst du mittlerweile auch beinahe an einer Hand abzählen.* 
Das sind aber auch die kleinen sind immer noch diejenigen, denen es mit dieser Preisgestaltung deutlich besser geht, als dem (Ex-)Einzelhandel vor Ort.


*: Wer anderes glaubt, sollte mal im Preisvergleich auf "Info" klicken und die Adressen angucken. Die billigsten 4-5 Einträge haben z.B. typischerweise die gleiche Anschrift wie Mindfactory, ein weitere halbes Dutzend umgekehrt noch den Namen des Shopbetreibers drinstehen und an dieser Adresse nicht mehr als ein Büro, während für dutzende Shops arbeitende Dienstleister die eigentliche Logistik übernehmen, etc.


----------



## seahawk (24. Dezember 2019)

*AW: SkandalÃ¶s,Amazon vernichtet massenhaft neue Produkte und Retourware*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Würden sie, aber genau das will Amazon ja eben NICHT. Gratis-Retoure wurde absichtlich eingeführt, um mehr zu verkaufen, die Händler sind nicht Opfer sondern Täter. Die wollen, dass die Leute so einfach und so schnell wie möglich bestellen, denn auch wenn von solchen Impulskäufen 20% wieder zurückkommen, hat man die anderen 80% eben zusätzlich verkauft. Wenn der Käufer dagegen vor jeder Bestellung gucken würde, ob er zwischen seinen Ohren ein einschaltbares Hirn findet, käme er am Ende noch auf die Idee, dass er eigentlich fast gar nichts von Amazon braucht.



Deswegen kauft man im Laden und Second Hand. Wir brauchen eine CO2-Steuer auf Internetversandhandel.


----------



## Dragon AMD (24. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Skandalös, Amazon vernichtet massenhaft neue Produkte und Retourware*

Wen  co2 Steuer dann nur für die Sachen retoure schicken.

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Slezer (24. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Skandalös, Amazon vernichtet massenhaft neue Produkte und Retourware*

Lebensmittel werden täglich tonnenweise vernichtet. Das finde ich viel schlimmer


----------



## seahawk (24. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Skandalös, Amazon vernichtet massenhaft neue Produkte und Retourware*



Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Wen  co2 Steuer dann nur für die Sachen retoure schicken.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk



Nein, auf jede Bestellung. Und dazu Öffnungszeiten für Internetshops. Nur Mo-Fr. 08:00-16:00. An allen anderen Zeiten muss eine Bestellung unmöglich sein.


----------



## sebgerken (31. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Skandalös, Amazon vernichtet massenhaft neue Produkte und Retourware*



Slezer schrieb:


> Lebensmittel werden täglich tonnenweise vernichtet. Das finde ich viel schlimmer



Bei Fleisch finde ich es traurig. War schließlich mal ein Lebewesen. Ich kaufe nur so viel wie ich sicher esse. Bei Gemüse stört es mich eher weniger. 

Aber das liegt an den verwöhnten Leuten hier. Jeder will alles immer Verfügbar haben, sonst wird woanders eingekauft. Wenn das öfter passiert kommt der Kunde nicht wieder, weil das was er möchte ist ja eh nie da...


----------



## c1i (31. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Skandalös, Amazon vernichtet massenhaft neue Produkte und Retourware*



seahawk schrieb:


> Öffnungszeiten für Internetshops. Nur Mo-Fr. 08:00-16:00. An allen anderen Zeiten muss eine Bestellung unmöglich sein.



Dir ist klar, dass das globalen Handel unmöglich macht? Auch den Menschen vorschreiben zu wollen, wann sie kaufen dürfen und wann nicht ist ziemlich anmaßend und unsinnig.


----------



## Kuhprah (1. Januar 2020)

*AW: Skandalös, Amazon vernichtet massenhaft neue Produkte und Retourware*

Da bin ich froh dass Amazon hier fast nix liefert. So komme ich gar nicht in Versuchung. Klar is es einfach, aber es muss halt jeder für sich selber entscheiden was und wo er kaufen will.
Warum ausgerechnet Material aus Asien sooo günstig ist muss man sich einfach mal überlegen wollen. Vielen Leuten aber geht das am Ar... vorbei, hauptsache billig gekauft, gratis Versand etc.. 
Und Amazon is halt wohl bequem... 

Ich bin zwar auch gegen Verbote und Steuern aber wenn man anfangen würde Transport fair zu bezahlen und zu versteuern dann würde das Transporvolumen wohl deutlich schrumpfen. 

Aber ich bin es inzwischen Leid zu diskutieren. 99% wollen sich gar nicht mit Produktion etc. auseinandersetzten. Das Neueste muss sofort da sein und billig. Wie produziert und versendet wird interessiert nicht.


----------



## keinnick (1. Januar 2020)

*AW: Skandalös, Amazon vernichtet massenhaft neue Produkte und Retourware*



seahawk schrieb:


> Nein, auf jede Bestellung. Und dazu Öffnungszeiten für Internetshops. Nur Mo-Fr. 08:00-16:00. An allen anderen Zeiten muss eine Bestellung unmöglich sein.


Genau. Am besten auch noch "Öffnungszeiten" für das Internet an sich? Wenn Du das nächste Mal nach einer Information suchst, dann kannst Du ja schließlich in die nächstgelegene Bibliothek gehen. Die hat dann bis 20 Uhr auf.


----------



## Poulton (1. Januar 2020)

*AW: Skandalös, Amazon vernichtet massenhaft neue Produkte und Retourware*



keinnick schrieb:


> Genau. Am besten auch noch "Öffnungszeiten" für das Internet an sich? Wenn Du das nächste Mal nach einer Information suchst, dann kannst Du ja schließlich in die nächstgelegene Bibliothek gehen. Die hat dann bis 20 Uhr auf.


Und nicht vergessen: Versandhauskataloge müssen in der Zeit auch abgegeben werden.


----------



## sebgerken (1. Januar 2020)

*AW: Skandalös, Amazon vernichtet massenhaft neue Produkte und Retourware*



Poulton schrieb:


> Und nicht vergessen: Versandhauskataloge müssen in der Zeit auch abgegeben werden.



Die alten Zeiten, als man bei Quelle etwas bestellt hat und 14 Tage darauf warten musste....

Wenn heute etwas nicht nach spätestens 3 Tagen da ist wird ja mit Amoklauf gedroht.


----------



## seahawk (1. Januar 2020)

*AW: Skandalös, Amazon vernichtet massenhaft neue Produkte und Retourware*



c1i schrieb:


> Dir ist klar, dass das globalen Handel unmöglich macht? Auch den Menschen vorschreiben zu wollen, wann sie kaufen dürfen und wann nicht ist ziemlich anmaßend und unsinnig.



Da die meisten Menschen unsozial sind, ist es notwendig ihr Verhalten durch Verbote zu regulieren.


----------



## keinnick (1. Januar 2020)

*AW: Skandalös, Amazon vernichtet massenhaft neue Produkte und Retourware*



seahawk schrieb:


> Da die meisten Menschen unsozial sind, ist es notwendig ihr Verhalten durch Verbote zu regulieren.


Eigentlich wollte ich fragen, ob Du gerade trollst. Ich habe mir dann mal Deine sonstigen Beiträge angesehen. Du tickst offenbar echt so und schreibst ständig so ein Zeug. Ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung und dass Du eines Tages in Deinem komplett reglementierten Land aufwachst, so wie Du es Dir wünscht.


----------



## c1i (1. Januar 2020)

*AW: Skandalös, Amazon vernichtet massenhaft neue Produkte und Retourware*



seahawk schrieb:


> Da die meisten Menschen unsozial sind, ist es notwendig ihr Verhalten durch Verbote zu regulieren.



Vielleicht wäre China ein interessantes Land für dich.


----------



## Poulton (1. Januar 2020)

*AW: Skandalös, Amazon vernichtet massenhaft neue Produkte und Retourware*

Ob er noch bei Herti und Horten einkaufen geht?


----------



## FetterKasten (1. Januar 2020)

*AW: Skandalös, Amazon vernichtet massenhaft neue Produkte und Retourware*

Das, was Amazon betreibt ist genau das, was der Großteil der Kunden will!
Man sollte sich an die eigene Nase fassen und nicht scheinheilig Amazon die Schuld dafür geben.
Immer diese dreiste Doppelmoral.
Wenn man genau überlegt, was man sich kauft und nicht schnell unüberlegt irgendwelchen unbenötigten Konsumschrott bestellt, dann muss man auch nur in den seltensten Fällen retournieren.
Wenn man aber relativ günstige Preise, nagelneue Produkte und kompromisslosen Support will, alles ausprobieren und zurück schicken, dann bleibt Amazon eben nichts anderes übrig.


----------



## c1i (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: Skandalös, Amazon vernichtet massenhaft neue Produkte und Retourware*

Es ist übrigens recht heuchlerisch, das alle Medien bei dem Thema immer sofort (nur) auf Amazon anspringen. Die Vernichtung unbrauchbarer Retouren ist überall vollkommen normal und gehört praktisch schon immer zum Handel dazu. Amazon vernichtet auch nicht nur eigene Artikel, sondern bietet das auch für Händler als Service an, wenn sie über Amazon verschicken. Gehört dann zur Lagerhaltung.  Und klar ist das bei Amazon etwas mehr als beim Bäcker um die Ecke, allerdings muss man das im Verhältnis sehen und nicht nur sagen, uh oh, die haben schon wieder 100.000 Artikel vernichtet. 



FetterKasten schrieb:


> Wenn man genau überlegt, was man sich kauft und nicht schnell unüberlegt irgendwelchen unbenötigten Konsumschrott bestellt, dann muss man auch nur in den seltensten Fällen retournieren.



Sehe ich auch so und es ist hier an der Zeit, den Käufer mehr in die Pflicht zu nehmen. Auf der einen Seite regt sich der Kunde auf, wenn eine Verpackung schon mal geöffnet war, auf der anderen Seite schickt er geöffnete Ware zurück und verlangt sonstwas. Rückgabe im Onlinehandel muss einfach über die Bühne gehen, ja; aber nicht zu einfach.


----------



## seahawk (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: Skandalös, Amazon vernichtet massenhaft neue Produkte und Retourware*



c1i schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre China ein interessantes Land für dich.



China hat damit nichts zu tun. Der Staat regelt sehr viel durch Verbote und er regelt nun einmal auch wann Läden öffnen dürfen, im Interesse der Arbeitenden, die auch ein Familienleben haben sollen. Es ist nur fair Läden im Internet gleich zu behandeln.


----------



## c1i (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: Skandalös, Amazon vernichtet massenhaft neue Produkte und Retourware*

Was genau so daran fair sein? Lebst du in einer Art Traumwelt und polierst deinen Aluhut?

Ladenöffnungszeiten weiten sich übrigens immer mehr in Richtung 24/7, falls du das noch nicht mitbekommen hast. Dann ist die Gleichheit übrigens auch da.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: Skandalös, Amazon vernichtet massenhaft neue Produkte und Retourware*



Brexzidian7794 schrieb:


> Skandalös, Amazon vernichtet massenhaft neue Produkte und Retourware


Was ist daran in einer Gesellschaft skandalös, die kein Problem damit hat,
 ca. 30% ihrer Lebensmittel wegzuchmeißen.
Wider die Verschwendung | Umweltbundesamt

Ja, es ist ein wichtiges Thema und wir müssen da ran und Optimieren. 
Zuhause kann das jeder selber machen, ich habe mir seit Jahr vorgenommen,
keine Lebensmittel mehr wegzuschmeißen. Klappt nicht ganz aber fast. Dazu
repariere ich, anstatt neu zu kaufen. Das Besohlen beim Schuster ist in der
Regel teurer, als neue Schuhe, ich mache es trotzdem. Usw.

Was Amazon macht ist Teil der Markrtwirtschaft. Ändern wird es sich nur,
wenn Arbeit im Vergleich zu Produkten billiger wird. Ich bin schon lange dafür,
Arbeit nicht mehr zu besteuern, sondern einzig Ressourcenverbrauch. Dann
lohnt sich auch das Sortieren und Testen der Produkte wieder


----------



## seahawk (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: Skandalös, Amazon vernichtet massenhaft neue Produkte und Retourware*



c1i schrieb:


> Was genau so daran fair sein? Lebst du in einer Art Traumwelt und polierst deinen Aluhut?
> 
> Ladenöffnungszeiten weiten sich übrigens immer mehr in Richtung 24/7, falls du das noch nicht mitbekommen hast. Dann ist die Gleichheit übrigens auch da.



Fair ist wenn der E-Shop auch geschlossen hat und die Leute bei Amazon eben nicht 24/7 unter Tarif schuften müssen. 

Und sorry diese Entwicklung zu shopping 24/7 sehe ich als falsch an. Es belastet die Arbeitenden, erhöht den Ressourcenverbrauch (Laufzeiten von Klimaanlagen, Licht usw.)  und am Ende kann das Geld trotzdem nur einmal ausgegeben werden. Abgesehen davon muss eine nachhaltige, soziale und ökologische Gesellschaft anstreben den Konsum zu minimieren.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: Skandalös, Amazon vernichtet massenhaft neue Produkte und Retourware*



seahawk schrieb:


> Und sorry diese Entwicklung zu shopping 24/7 sehe ich als falsch an.


Jo, den meisten ist gar nicht mehr klar, wie lebenswert ein freier und ruhiger Sonntag ist. 
Der wird von allen Seiten ausgehebelt und dagegen muss man meiner Meinung nach 
massiv vorgehen.


----------



## c1i (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: Skandalös, Amazon vernichtet massenhaft neue Produkte und Retourware*



seahawk schrieb:


> Es belastet die Arbeitenden, erhöht den Ressourcenverbrauch (Laufzeiten von Klimaanlagen, Licht usw.)  und am Ende kann das Geld trotzdem nur einmal ausgegeben werden.



Das erste stimmt sicher, wobei es mir nichts ausmacht, zu jeder Zeit zu arbeiten. Der Rest ist Dummfug, denn während die Energie (Klimaanlage, Licht) verbraucht wird, wird gearbeitet. Man könnte das sogar als gegenteiliges Argument nehmen, da beim Arbeiten oft unabhängig von der Tageszeit Licht gebraucht wird, eine Klimaanlage aber nur bei bestimmten Temperaturen, sodass es teilweise ökonomischer ist, nachts zu arbeiten. Und nun?



seahawk schrieb:


> Und sorry diese Entwicklung zu shopping 24/7 sehe ich als falsch an.



Schön für dich. Es gibt aber Menschen, die zu anderen Zeiten arbeiten, das so wollen oder gar nicht anders können. Am besten fängst du bei den Tankstellen an. Viel Spaß.


----------



## seahawk (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: Skandalös, Amazon vernichtet massenhaft neue Produkte und Retourware*

Wer sagt dass Tankstellen 24/7 aufhaben müssen? Früher hatten auch nur Autobahntankstellen offen und Sonntags waren Sie auch zu. Wahnsinn wie das die Leute früher gemeistert haben.

Sag doch einfach, dass hier egoistische Bequemlichkeit die Motivation ist.


----------



## c1i (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: Skandalös, Amazon vernichtet massenhaft neue Produkte und Retourware*



seahawk schrieb:


> Früher hatten auch nur Autobahntankstellen offen und Sonntags waren Sie auch zu.



Die setzen wir aber ins Verhältnis zum Onlineshop und die haben dann auch Sonntags wieder zu, nicht wahr?

Früher war übrigens nicht alles besser. Ganz im Gegenteil. Der Satz ist ne Lüge. Komm also nicht mit "früher". Zum Glück stehen Leute mit solchen Meinungen wie deiner recht alleine da. Wie gesagt: wenn du auf Reglementierungen stehst, dann zieh nach China. Die freuen sich über solch absurde Ansätze und Assoziationen.


----------



## JePe (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: Skandalös, Amazon vernichtet massenhaft neue Produkte und Retourware*

"Besser" und "schlechter" sind kontextabhaengig. Beispiel aus meiner persoenlichen Erfahrung: Arbeitgeber bietet Dienstleistung 24/7 und laenger als 8 Stunden an. Kunden finden es "besser"; ein Kollege auch, weil: Zuschlaege. Hinweise, dass das gegen das Arbeitszeitgesetz (Stichwort "Reglementierung") sei und Warnungen, dass das auf die Dauer zu Lasten der Gesundheit gehe, wurden als linke Sozialromantik von lebensfernen Weisskitteln abgetan. Kollege ist heute: tot. Herzinfarkt. Keine 50 Jahre alt geworden. Koennte er noch sprechen, wuerde er seinen aktuellen Ist-Zustand wohl insgesamt als eher "schlechter" bezeichnen (Spekulation).

Und die Moral von der Geschicht: Nur weil etwas geht musst machen Du es nicht. Genau DAS ist naemlich das chinesische Konzept. Wir koennen es, also machen wir es auch. Egal ob Ueberwachung oder Ausbeutung. Bei ca. 1,4 Mrd. Spaenen kann man schliesslich a bisserl hobeln. Als Beispiel fuer ein Land, dass seine Buerger mit zu vielen Regeln schuetzt, taugt China ungefaehr so gut wie ein Rhizinuseinlauf bei Brechdurchfall.


----------



## Poulton (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: Skandalös, Amazon vernichtet massenhaft neue Produkte und Retourware*



seahawk schrieb:


> Fair ist wenn der E-Shop auch geschlossen hat und die Leute bei Amazon eben nicht 24/7 unter Tarif schuften müssen.


Der Vergleich hinkt. Nur weil in einem E-Shop eine Bestellung eingeht, wenn man mal von Amazon absieht, heißt es nicht, dass die auch Nachts oder am WE gleich noch bearbeitet und versandfertig gemacht wird, sondern liegt erstmal bis Montag, wenn die erste Amtshandlung des ersten anwesenden MA die ist, erstmal gemütlich aufs Klo zu gehen. (Was ich nur gutheißen kann.)



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich bin schon lange dafür,
> Arbeit nicht mehr zu besteuern, sondern einzig Ressourcenverbrauch. Dann
> lohnt sich auch das Sortieren und Testen der Produkte wieder


Ich halte nicht viel von dem Argument, dass die Löhne und  Lohnnebenkosten in Deutschland zu hoch sind. Denn es bleibt die Frage  warum sich z.B. Trigema  bis heute halten kann, obwohl von Weberei über Färberei bis hin zu  Näherei alles in Deutschland erfolgt und, wenn die Angaben stimmen,  selbst die Näherin dort nicht nur mehr als den Mindestlohn bekommt, sondern ein  Lohn in der Höhe, das sie später auch von der Rente leben kann. Und wenn  man die Preise dann mit denen  von irgendwelchen Marken (oder solchen die vorgeben eine zu sein)  vergleicht, die in Fernost unter teils zweifelhaften Bedingungen  produzieren lassen, so sind sie nicht teurer sondern teilweise sogar  günstiger.


----------



## seahawk (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: Skandalös, Amazon vernichtet massenhaft neue Produkte und Retourware*



c1i schrieb:


> Die setzen wir aber ins Verhältnis zum Onlineshop und die haben dann auch Sonntags wieder zu, nicht wahr?
> 
> Früher war übrigens nicht alles besser. Ganz im Gegenteil. Der Satz ist ne Lüge. Komm also nicht mit "früher". Zum Glück stehen Leute mit solchen Meinungen wie deiner recht alleine da. Wie gesagt: wenn du auf Reglementierungen stehst, dann zieh nach China. Die freuen sich über solch absurde Ansätze und Assoziationen.



Warum soll ein Onlineshop Sonntags nicht zu sein?  Und ja früher war vieles besser, weil die Leute noch mehr Rücksicht aufeinander nahmen. Ich bin in einer Einzelhandelsfamilie aufgewachsen. In den 80ern sagten die Kunden am Samstag um 14:00  "Nun haben sie endlich auch Wochenende", heute sagen sie um 21:00 "warum macht ihr den Scheißladen schon zu, kaufe ich eben bei Amazon".


----------



## keinnick (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: Skandalös, Amazon vernichtet massenhaft neue Produkte und Retourware*



seahawk schrieb:


> Warum soll ein Onlineshop Sonntags nicht zu sein?


Weil es keinen Sinn ergibt. Der Shop kann 24/7 Bestellungen annehmen und verarbeiten, ohne dass ein Mensch dafür irgendwie die Finger krumm macht. Wenn ich Samstagabend etwas bei Amazon bestelle, dann kommt das auch erst am Dienstag an. Warum? Weil Sonntag dort auch nicht viel passiert und das Paket erst am Montag versendet wird.


----------



## JoM79 (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: Skandalös, Amazon vernichtet massenhaft neue Produkte und Retourware*



seahawk schrieb:


> Warum soll ein Onlineshop Sonntags nicht zu sein?  Und ja früher war vieles besser, weil die Leute noch mehr Rücksicht aufeinander nahmen. Ich bin in einer Einzelhandelsfamilie aufgewachsen. In den 80ern sagten die Kunden am Samstag um 14:00  "Nun haben sie endlich auch Wochenende", heute sagen sie um 21:00 "warum macht ihr den Scheißladen schon zu, kaufe ich eben bei Amazon".



Warum soll man im Einzelhandel kürzere Öffnungszeiten haben?
Wieso soll man gerade auf die Leute die da arbeiten Rücksicht nehmen?
Erzähl sowas mal ner Krankenschwester, nem Polizisten oder auch nur dem normalen Fabrikarbeiter.


----------



## seahawk (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: Skandalös, Amazon vernichtet massenhaft neue Produkte und Retourware*

Bei Fabrikarbeitern bin ich da auch sehr skeptisch, dass es Schichtbetrieb geben muss. Polizisten und Krankenschwestern müssen dann eben entsprechend besser bezahlt werden. So 200% mehr als jetzt mindestens.


----------



## JoM79 (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: Skandalös, Amazon vernichtet massenhaft neue Produkte und Retourware*

Was willst du denn machen, sollte die Firma pleite gehen, weil sie die Kunden verliert?
Da wird seit Jahrzehnten teilweise rund um die Uhr gearbeitet.
Sieht halt nur keiner und deswegen regt sich im Prinzip keiner drüber auf.
Wenn aber die Ladenöffnungszeiten auf 6-24Uhr umgestellt werden würden, wäre das Geschrei riesengroß.


----------



## c1i (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: Skandalös, Amazon vernichtet massenhaft neue Produkte und Retourware*



seahawk schrieb:


> Bei Fabrikarbeitern bin ich da auch sehr skeptisch, dass es Schichtbetrieb geben muss.



Genau. Wir werden bei uns mal eben 60% der Belegschaft entlassen, Kunden verlieren und das Arbeitsamt freut sich über neue Mitglieder. Oder glaubst du, wir sollten die Produktionshallen verdreifachen, und alles noch zweimal kaufen, damit wir weiterhin konkurrenzfähig produzieren können? Kein Problem, wir reißen da einfach was vom Wohnraum weg (die Leute sind ja dann eh arbeitslos und können die Mieten nicht mehr zahlen) und haben genügend Platz. 

Alternativ machen wir die Hütte einfach zu, verlassen Deutschland und produzieren woanders. Dort, wo man noch produzieren und Handel betreiben kann, denn wenn es nach dir geht, ist das in diesem Land bald nicht mehr möglich. 

Schlussendlich werde ich mit dir einfach nicht mehr darüber diskutieren, da ich deine Schaumblase nicht zerstören will.


----------



## keinnick (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: Skandalös, Amazon vernichtet massenhaft neue Produkte und Retourware*



seahawk schrieb:


> Bei Fabrikarbeitern bin ich da auch sehr skeptisch, dass es Schichtbetrieb geben muss. Polizisten und Krankenschwestern müssen dann eben entsprechend besser bezahlt werden. So 200% mehr als jetzt mindestens.


Ach so. Und die Kohle macht die Arbeitszeiten in solchen Fällen dann wieder wett? Nur, weil es da in Dein Weltbild passt? Ich dachte, es geht um die Belastungen von Arbeitnehmern im Allgemeinen und nicht nur um Polizisten und Pflegepersonal? Dann brauchen wir aber eine andere Lösung. Du biegst Dir auch alles so hin wie Du es brauchst.

Aber es gibt tatsächlich Ansätze in anderen Ländern. Hier zum Beispiel: Arbeitszeit in Schweden - Sechs Stunden sind genug - Karriere - SZ.de


----------



## Poulton (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: Skandalös, Amazon vernichtet massenhaft neue Produkte und Retourware*



keinnick schrieb:


> Ich dachte, es geht generell um die Belastungen von Arbeitnehmern im Allgemeinen und nicht nur um Polizisten und Pflegepersonal?


Wie hieß es doch in den 80ern: Mehr Zeit zum Leben, Lieben, Lachen
http://library.fes.de/library/netzquelle/bilder/ga06.jpg
Gegenblende Debattenmagazin | Es braucht eine aufklaererische OEffentlichkeit


----------



## c1i (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: Skandalös, Amazon vernichtet massenhaft neue Produkte und Retourware*

Autobahnausbau nur von 07:00 bis 16:00 Uhr innerhalb der normalen regulären Arbeitszeit. Winterdienst auch. Und wehe der ADAC-Hubschrauber stört mich nochmal nachts beim Schlafen, dann schwärze ich die an. Falls man nachts telefonieren darf, aber ansonsten schreibe ich einfach um 07:00 Uhr eine Email, weil das Internet ja nachts ausgeschaltet wird. 

Supermärkte machen natürlich erst um 08:00 Uhr auf, weil die Putzkolonne erst ab 07:00 Uhr durch darf.

"Sorry, aber Pizza kann ich ihnen leider nur bis 16:00 Uhr liefern, wir müssen dann schließen."

"Schwester, desinfizieren sie bitte mein Skalpell und fahren sie den Patienten in den Keller, ich mach Feierabend."

"Sie rufen außerhalb unserer Geschäftszeiten an. Ihre Feuerwehr."


----------



## seahawk (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: Skandalös, Amazon vernichtet massenhaft neue Produkte und Retourware*



keinnick schrieb:


> Ach so. Und die Kohle macht die Arbeitszeiten in solchen Fällen dann wieder wett? Nur, weil es da in Dein Weltbild passt? Ich dachte, es geht um die Belastungen von Arbeitnehmern im Allgemeinen und nicht nur um Polizisten und Pflegepersonal? Dann brauchen wir aber eine andere Lösung. Du biegst Dir auch alles so hin wie Du es brauchst.
> 
> Aber es gibt tatsächlich Ansätze in anderen Ländern. Hier zum Beispiel: Arbeitszeit in Schweden - Sechs Stunden sind genug - Karriere - SZ.de



Oder eben 1/3 der Arbeitszeit für das gleiche Geld. Dann arbeiten Polizisten und Krankenschwestern eben nur 2,5 Tage in der Woche. Das Geld ist dafür locker da, wenn man die Bonzen mal zur Kasse bittet.


----------



## RyzA (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: Skandalös, Amazon vernichtet massenhaft neue Produkte und Retourware*

Seahawk haut immer auf die Kacke!


----------



## JoM79 (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: Skandalös, Amazon vernichtet massenhaft neue Produkte und Retourware*

Und wo sollen die Leute dafür her kommen?
Es will doch so kaum einer bei zB der Polizei arbeiten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Januar 2020)

*AW: Skandalös, Amazon vernichtet massenhaft neue Produkte und Retourware*



Poulton schrieb:


> Ich halte nicht viel von dem Argument, dass die Löhne und  Lohnnebenkosten in Deutschland zu hoch sind. Denn es bleibt die Frage  warum sich z.B. Trigema  bis heute halten kann, obwohl von Weberei über Färberei bis hin zu  Näherei alles in Deutschland erfolgt und, wenn die Angaben stimmen,  selbst die Näherin dort nicht nur mehr als den Mindestlohn bekommt, sondern ein  Lohn in der Höhe, das sie später auch von der Rente leben kann. Und wenn  man die Preise dann mit denen  von irgendwelchen Marken (oder solchen die vorgeben eine zu sein)  vergleicht, die in Fernost unter teils zweifelhaften Bedingungen  produzieren lassen, so sind sie nicht teurer sondern teilweise sogar  günstiger.



Die Lohnnebenkosten sind (im Gegensatz zu den Löhnen selbst) in Deutschland definitiv zu hoch. Es gibt so viele Dinge, von denen wir nicht wollen, dass sie jemand macht (CO2 emittieren, Land versiegeln, Müll produzieren, Schadstoffe freisetzen, etc. etc. etc.) aber mit die höchsten Abgaben überhaupt erheben wir auf die eine Sache, die die Leute machen sollen: "arbeiten". Braucht man sich da zu wundern, wenn am Ende eine Geselleschaft voller Verschwendung und voller Arbeits- oder zumindest Lohnloser bei rauskommt? Dahin wird in Deutschland seit Jahrzehnten gelenkt.




seahawk schrieb:


> Bei Fabrikarbeitern bin ich da auch sehr skeptisch, dass es Schichtbetrieb geben muss. Polizisten und Krankenschwestern müssen dann eben entsprechend besser bezahlt werden. So 200% mehr als jetzt mindestens.



Und was nützt einem ein dreifaches Gehalt, wenn man es nirgendwo ausgeben kann, weil alles zu hat? Soll sich jede Krankenschwester einen Dienstboten halten, der tagsüber für sie einkaufen geht? Ach ne, geht ja nicht: Das eingekaufte kann er aus hygienischen, Datenschutz- Platz- und weiteren Gründen nicht während ihrer Arbeitszeit ins Krankenhaus bringen und nach Feierabend darf ja niemand arbeiten, also auch niemand den Einkauf abliefern.


----------

